# new '69 GTO trunk floor dosen't fit



## GTO CAL (Aug 15, 2009)

I ordered a two piece trunk floor from The Paddock,it fits the hole,but it dosen't line up with any of the original stampped ribs or braces!Is a convertable different from a hardtop,or are they the same !?!!


----------



## rossph (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello,
I ordered a one piece and the braces for my 70 and I had to do a lot of fitting to get it to line up, I also had to use a body hammer to bang the pan into place around those ribs, it seemed like an easy job but turned out to be fairly time consuming to get it perfect. Also where it sits is important if it is up or down by and inch it makes a big difference. You are doing the correct thing by checking, but I don't think that they fit perfectly but that is on a 70 GTO which could be completely different. My experience is that the aftermarket stuff is good but not perfect.


----------

